# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  De tarjeta de credito a billete

## KENDAL MAGIC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saoVcthlYFE


el efecto aparece en el minuto 5:30...


Pues eso donde lo consigo o si aparece en algun dvd o libro ....



PD : se como va exepto una parte del efecto....

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

Aqui tambien se puede ver el efecto :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF_4-jTzHNc

----------


## MagicAyllon

Es un efecto sensacional, a ver si responden a tu pregunta, y algún DVD o libro explica dicho efecto.

Un saludo

----------


## magochino

Sensacional truco

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

no se si sera que soy bruto o que pero sigo sin saber ni papa la unica pista que tengo se desvance al mostrar la tajerta por atras y por delante .. de todos gracias y a ver si me ayudan...

----------


## PauloRenato

La respuesta esta en videos relacionados :S

----------


## joweme

Es muy evidente fijense bien

----------

